# neuen kernel unter grub ins system einbinden

## Scandium

hi,

du findest im install doc eigentlich alles was du brauchst um grub (inkl. windows, falls vorhanden) einzurichten.

http://gentoo.org/doc/build.html

Im gegensatz zu lilo musst du noch nicht einmal ein script o.ä. ausführen...der erkennt neue Einträge autom. genauso wie du das bzImage einfach durch ein neues ersetzen kannst ohne dass du in der config was ändern musst (aber darauf achten dass /boot gemountet ist, wird ja bei gentoo standardmäßig nach dem booten geumounted)

----------

## MaHejn

hail 2the king of gentoo!

nachdem ich wärend der installation meinen kernel nicht vollständig konfiguriert habe, habe ich im nachhinein erneut einen kernel kompiliert. allerdings habe ich keine vorstellung, wie ich nun diesen ins system einbinden soll, da mit die erfahrung mit grub fehlt.

ich wäre für jede hilfe dankbar. auch ein tutorial zu grub im allgemeinen würde hier vielleicht weiterhelfen. es scheint ein sehr mächtiger boorloader zu sein, über den ich mich gerne weitergehend informieren möchte!

gruss, Mahejn

----------

## MaHejn

unmounted ... das erklärt, warum ich das image nicht kopieren konnte .. danke für die zügige antwort ...

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## MaHejn

.. hat alles funktioniert, wie es soll .. jetzt habe ich auch devfs-support!

gentoo ist wirklich spitze, ich habe zwar heute für meine erste installation 4 stunden gebraucht, aber dank einer ausfürlichen doku und vielen hilfreichen informationen aus dem forum habe ich nun ein stabieles *?* und schnelles *!* system ....

----------

## Scandium

Das freut mich das zu hören  :Wink: 

Dieser thread is bissel dumm zu lesen da die Uhr vom Server anscheinend umgestellt wurde zwischen deinem und meinem post deswegen steht meiner jetzt ganz oben..lol naja is ja im Grunde egal  :Smile: 

Das mit /boot is mir auch beim ersten mal passiert weil ich das von meinen vorigen Distributionen nicht gewohnt war

----------

